# public waters (tips for the ignorant)



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

There is a couple threads like this for the island hunts and they seem successful. I notice a lot of gripes about people doing stupid things on public water. Personally, I like to educate, instead of getting mad. I've just found most people do stupid stuff due to ignorance, not just being mean. What I would like to see is for people to post tips for waterfowl hunting on public water. Don't give away secret spot, but if you hunt a certain lake, and there is a tip that could educate someone to make everyones experience better, please share it here.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

It could pertain to a certain body of water or just a general tip.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 15, 2014)

One that would keep 90% of complaints down is quite simple.  Don't sit on top of someone cause you either A don't know of anywhere else to go or B cause you just don't want to.  If you are beaten to a spot go to plan B.  If you hunt public water make sure to have a Plan B, C and sometimes D


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2014)

If it's questionable, it's probably wrong.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 15, 2014)

I hope I don't kill your thread because it would be nice for people to learn or be willing to learn public water hunting etiquette from those on here who, like you, care and want to educate, but in my limited experience I have found that the people who do stupid stuff out of ignorance are the minorty. Most people do stupid stuff because they are selfish and inconsiderate and just don't care.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 15, 2014)

^What he said. It is really not hard to tell how far you should set up from someone. Most folks just disregard that and end up ruining the hunt for both parties due to a lack of respect.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 15, 2014)

If you are having an unproductive "shoot", don't turn it into target practice.  That flares everyone's birds.  Just go home and try it again the next morning.  Don't shoot IBIS and HAWKS because they are the only thing flying.  It doesn't make you a sportsman just cause your buddies think it's funny.

If you are leaving the marsh, get out in a timely fashion.  Walking around  flares birds.

Follow the rules or take up a new sport.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

What do you use to guage a proper distance to setup from someone. Does the size of the lake matter? Obviously a 3 acre pond doesn't leave room to spread out, but on say a lake like oconee, or something similar.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2014)

several hundred yards.  Shouldn't be many people at all on a 3 acre pond.  
Duck hunting is not a dove shoot.  People treating it like one is part of the problem.


----------



## Silvereyes (Dec 15, 2014)

I have limited knowledge. However, here is one thing that has happened to be several times this year. Have a good spotlight and wave people off early. I like to leave my stern light on while I am setting up. I hate to idle into a spot and be about to unload when someone finally shines me from 50 yards away.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 15, 2014)

Dont think leaving your decoys on a spot overnight reserves it for u.
They may not bag em up for you the next morning.


----------



## pak (Dec 15, 2014)

THIS IS TOO CLOSE


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 15, 2014)

pak said:


> THIS IS TOO CLOSE



 you should have put that in the How To Spot That Guy thread.  He might as well have been hunting with you hahahaha


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2014)

Silvereyes said:


> I have limited knowledge. However, here is one thing that has happened to be several times this year. Have a good spotlight and wave people off early. I like to leave my stern light on while I am setting up. I hate to idle into a spot and be about to unload when someone finally shines me from 50 yards away.



This is true, I am going to give you all the room in the world but if you dont shine me off and wait till i get right up on you its gona boil my blood and you may not like what I will have to say.  And for heavns sake DONT laugh about it with your buddies after you shine me off when I am 50 yards away.    But if decoys are already out its pretty easy to see them from a ways away.

If I see alight And i dont already have a light on I will turn one on and if they keep comin I will start flashing them.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2014)

minimum of at least 300 yds apart.

Don't setup and cut my wind or decoying birds.

if I beat you to the spot go to one of the others that you should have as a back up.

Quit sky busting 

don't shoot to flair the birds when they lock up and choose my spread over yours.

No need to blow a mallard call all morning when we are shooting divers.

Put in the work and scout the birds and cut your own reeds.

3 1/2" shells don't mean you can kill them at 60-100 yds.

Just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't ride the lake on every non hunting day and run the birds off.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Dec 15, 2014)

Just b/c you cripple a bird and he's still swimming doesn't make him yours.  Who ever puts the kill shot on him gets the bird.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2014)

The Horned Toad said:


> Just b/c you cripple a bird and he's still swimming doesn't make him yours.  Who ever puts the kill shot on him gets the bird.



Now thats hard core.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 15, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> minimum of at least 300 yds apart.
> 
> don't shoot to flair the birds when they lock up and choose my spread over yours.
> 
> ...



Why waste a shell when a well timed highball works just as well? Not that they'll then come to you > All you did was ruin it for him.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

The Horned Toad said:


> Just b/c you cripple a bird and he's still swimming doesn't make him yours.  Who ever puts the kill shot on him gets the bird.



I think you learned that this year with the goose you shot. lol. first time I have ever seen a guy run off with a goose over his hsoulders.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't set-up within 300 yards of somebody else. Don't be riding around 15 minutes before shooting light. Unless you know for an absolute fact those are mallards flying, leave the call in your bag. Hail calls are a no-no


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Don't set-up within 300 yards of somebody else. Don't be riding around 15 minutes before shooting light. Unless you know for an absolute fact those are mallards flying, leave the call in your bag. Hail calls are a no-no



300 yards sounds good somewhat, But I got 20/20 vision for a half mile.  I expect younger fellers have even better vision.  When they see ducks working me and I hear a goofy highball, the game is on. I am old, I have had enough of it. I will then stay as long as it takes to keep lifting birds off of you. I have killed plenty in my younger life when Gentlemen were Gentlemen, duck hunters or otherwise.

I don't mean YOU per se . You being a shortcut word for anybody. I agree with you.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

Gentlemen know where they are. 
Long ago way back , the county I lived in marsh duck hunting was a first come , first served basis . The adjoining county separated only by an imaginary line down the center of the Rivah played different. They had their favorite bends and built blinds.  Some blinds were truly blinds and you could not see them. One morning me and my buddy decided to take a left which put us in the other county. We ain't stupid and recognize a good hole with the lights off. We set out decoys and get in the grass way before daylight and stawb palmetto fronds . Directly we hear this six horse coming. We tried to wave him off but he kept on coming. He got right up on us and said his granddaddy was still back on the hill but this had been their hole all his grandaddys life and even asked us if we would move. Then he shined the blind we had not seen. We thought about it a second or two and said sure.

That was a different time and place I recon.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 16, 2014)

My point being that Gentlemen can solve problems in the field amongst themelves better that all the king's Horses (judges ) and all the king's men (lawyers). 

To quote a quote that I cannot even quote., "Democracy is fit for only the Just", or something along those lines. If you want to be a Gentleman duck hunter, You have a great opportunity to learn how in this sport.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Why waste a shell when a well timed highball works just as well? Not that they'll then come to you > All you did was ruin it for him.



I'm not the one shooting a shot because the birds are going to the next setup. So I'm not wasting a shell, the other dufis is and at the same time he is flaring the birds off from everyone. Why waist a shell or highball? let the birds go to the spread that they choose. I'm not out there to ruin it for anyone and I remember the day when everyone else wasn't either. 

It's an all about "me" world today and even worse on the duck waters. Sad but true.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tips I like to add lots of white to a big lake spread make it stand out and easily spotted. Pinners, ringers what ever decoy you have that shouts to look this way.

Felt head floating geese on big pressured public lakes, I use 6 or 8 as a small family group kinda. That gets lots of attention from local birds that hang out near by.

Mojos, flair birds sometimes. Wonder ducks are deadly on big water the splash and commotion can really add a spark to your spread. 

It ain't about being the loudest or most aggressive caller on pressured water sometimes less equals way more.

Courtesy goes a long ways. Common sense does too!!


----------



## GSUeagle8 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would think that this is common sense, but be completely set up BEFORE shooting hours. Have had tons of people start setting up  their spread and blind 75 yards from me right at daylight while birds are in the air


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Tips I like to add lots of white to a big lake spread make it stand out and easily spotted. Pinners, ringers what ever decoy you have that shouts to look this way.
> 
> Felt head floating geese on big pressured public lakes, I use 6 or 8 as a small family group kinda. That gets lots of attention from local birds that hang out near by.
> 
> ...




Awesome tips, thank you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2014)

GSUeagle8 said:


> I would think that this is common sense, but be completely set up BEFORE shooting hours. Have had tons of people start setting up  their spread and blind 75 yards from me right at daylight while birds are in the air



I know it's public land but this is when I'll get out and go over for a talk. There is NO need to set up that close to someone, period. That becomes a safety issue at that distance.


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, we've learn to not setup on folks. How about some tips that will help people be successful?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2014)

^scout. A lot.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 16, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> ^scout. A lot.



This. The one common thread between hunters who are consistantly successful is the amount of time spent in the truck or boat scouting birds. It's not cheap, but it's essential


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 17, 2014)

Go out in the yard at night and ascertain if it is going to be a bluebird morning and if it is just stay in bed. Unless you know something you don't want DNR to know about.


----------

